# Four more sleeps



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Picking a 3.2s Boxster up on friday, can't wait! Since having my TT I have always fancied one. I just hate the wait, so much so it makes me ill though lack of sleep. If anyone is interested I'll post better photos when it's on my drive, this one was was taken with my phone.

Tick, tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Best colour, best wheels 8)

Enjoy


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mmmm looks very nice indeed. What's the full spec on it?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Cheers chaps, it's a 3.2S 19 inch wheels, Porsche Crest embossed, leather heated sports seats, Bose, sat nav and phone, multi function steering wheel, Colour crest wheel centres, PASM.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Congratulations mate. Lovely looker.

Absolutely love the boxster. Envious!!!!

One day I'll take the plunge myself


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looks great! You don't often see a Boxster with Carrera Classic wheels on - they look fantastic on it!

Enjoy and welcome to the fold


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jam said:


> Looks great! You don't often see a Boxster with Carrera Classic wheels on - they look fantastic on it!


Really? My old one had them on, as did most of the ones I viewed?

Cracking car, as someone said earlier, defo best colour 8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

fastasflip said:


> Cheers chaps, it's a 3.2S 19 inch wheels, Porsche Crest embossed, leather heated sports seats, Bose, sat nav and phone, multi function steering wheel, Colour crest wheel centres, PASM.


Nice spec, we'll be looking forward to the full write up after the weekend


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! You don't often see a Boxster with Carrera Classic wheels on - they look fantastic on it!
> ...


Yes, really! Must be a Northern thing but most of the ones up here have Carrera S wheels or Sport Design wheels


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

That really is a fantastic spec you're getting - the PASM especially.

Enjoy

8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

PASM and Sports Chrono...two options rarely seen on a Boxster and very much worth having too 

Not many sleeps now - enjoy the day when it comes :wink: 

Dave


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, apparently some on here don't like counting things in sleeps but hay ho, it's arrived anyway


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What lovely little houses! 8)

p.s. The seal grey 987 isn't bad either, you'll love the PASM it's a revelation!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> What lovely little houses! 8)


Was thinking the same thing. Would love to stay there. 

Very nice car too.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The Silver Surfer said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > What lovely little houses! 8)
> ...


Id go along with that!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Lovely mate - truly lovely.

Enjoy


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

senwar said:


> Lovely mate - truly lovely.
> 
> Enjoy


my thoughts too

one day


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> PASM and Sports Chrono...two options rarely seen on a Boxster and very much worth having too


This one doesn't have Sports Chrono.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Beautiful car, you must be well chuffed


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

That is a beautiful car I hope you enjoy it, and thanks for helping me decide on my next car


----------

